# Colonoscopy w/inadequate prep



## coderguy1939 (Oct 1, 2008)

Doctor inserted scope and almost immediately encountered solid stool.  The procedure was terminated.  I'm coding for an ASC facility, so the procedure will be coded 45378-74.  My quetion is around the DX codes.  Would it be appropriate to use V64.1 or V64.3 in addition to pre-op DX in this situation?


----------



## mbort (Oct 1, 2008)

yes and I would use the V64.3


----------



## coderguy1939 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks, Mary.


----------

